# C.E.P.A Centro de Enseñanza Profesional Argentino De Electronica



## Wladymir (Ene 11, 2016)

Buenos días , mi nombre es Wladimir y me pregunto si hay personas que han estudiado el CEPA Argentino , viejo electro escuela y que me puede ayudar con diagramas , imágenes de banco de pruebas paneles se ofrecen en el 80 ... 'm de Brasil


----------

